# Another unfortunate accident



## njforestfire (Sep 12, 2005)

Article taken from the NJ Star Ledger

Man dies after he cuts tree and it falls on him - A Hunterdon County man was killed yesterday when a tree he was cutting down in his backyard fell on top of him, police said. 

Parker N. Keates, 53, of Polktown Road in Union Township was using a chainsaw at 3:15 p.m. to remove a 45-foot-tall sycamore with the aid of his wife when the massive tree fell, pinning him to the ground, according to Trooper Keith McCormick. 

The High Bridge Rescue Squad responded but was unable to help Keates, who died from his injuries. He was pronounced dead at his home. 

Police ruled Keates' death accidental.


----------



## njforestfire (Sep 12, 2005)

When are homeowners going to learn that this is very dangerous stuff!!!!


----------



## Newfie (Sep 12, 2005)

njforestfire said:


> When are homeowners going to learn that this is very dangerous stuff!!!!



When they stop selling the chainsaws next to the weedwhackers and lawnmowers.


----------



## MrRecurve (Sep 12, 2005)

Are top handled saw sales licenced in the US like they are in the UK? They arnt here in Oz, and I think they should be. At least it would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Yellow Fox (Sep 12, 2005)

TRouble is when you try to licence top handled saws, the same idiots will go up trees with rear-handled ones!


----------



## Wales (Sep 13, 2005)

It shocked me how many people I have seen in the US using top handled saws on the ground. I attended a training course run by a very reputable company earlier this year and even the instructor had no problem using a top handled saw on the ground. He even told us to chose the right tool for the job. Maybe I am just bein anal, it is just a pet pev of mine.


----------



## Redbull (Sep 13, 2005)

Whats the problem with a top handled saw on the ground? I never understood the issue with that.


----------



## Wales (Sep 13, 2005)

Increased kick back as the operator has less control over the saw compared to a rear handle saw. Plus there is a greater frequency of one handed use, leading to the possibility of increased risk of injury to left hands and right shoulders. I have very rarely seen anyone using a rear handle saw one handed. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Koa Man (Sep 14, 2005)

I like to use top handled saws for everything up to 12 inches in dia. Lighter, less tiring, easier than a rear handle. I recently completed a job to cut down (all from the ground) over 50 trees ranging from 2 inch to 12 inch dia., and cut them up into smaller pieces and leave it on site. Things were going great, smooth and fast with my MS200T until the cheap Laser made in Taiwan bar broke its sprocket. (No more buying cheap bars for me) I did not have a spare bar with me and used my 346XP to complete the job. It was way harder and therefore slower. I never had a saw kickback on me in 20 years of daily use. Just watch your bar tip and you will have no problems with kickback.


----------

